# Prewar Schwinn Cavalier badge



## ohdeebee (May 24, 2022)

Uncommon badge. Paint is hanging in there and holes are not blown out.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 24, 2022)

35


----------



## ohdeebee (May 25, 2022)

ND


----------



## volksboy57 (May 26, 2022)

45


----------



## ohdeebee (May 26, 2022)

ND


----------

